# Sponsor me video...



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

You're gonna need more resort shots. You have the skill it looks like. Just need more jump and jib shots at a resort.


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

The bathroom shot was just awkward. The jump over the car was pretty cool


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

metric said:


> The bathroom shot was just awkward. The jump over the car was pretty cool


Totally agree with that /\
I would never intentionally sit on the ground in a public restroom


----------



## BigBill (Feb 25, 2012)

Why did you spam multiple threads? That's kind of lame bro. Bad etiquette. Should have just kept it to one thread.


----------



## ThunderChunky (Oct 1, 2011)

The bathroom shot was good for the video, just bad for you to do in person. Looked cool.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

slyder said:


> Totally agree with that /\
> I would never intentionally sit on the ground in a public restroom


100% agree. 

:dunno:


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

Do you have a sponsor me resume? With comp results and references. Also sponsor me videos should not be edited like a real video part. We just want quick edits of exactly what you can do best. Get some more video together of you doing everything you can do perfect. No sketchy landings or chaotic spins. No music or editing effects and make sure you look good everywhere on the hill (park, trail, woods, back country.....).


----------

